# Weaving draft help?



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Any weavers out there who can give me some help with this draft?

I think I should be able to weave this without any particular selvedge treatment ... a plain twill can leave the selvedges 'bare' for too long, or have odd empty spots at the turnaround point (so you'd need a floating selvedge, or some kind of border threaded in).

This is a broken twill, I think ... will my selvedges work out okay, do ya think?

I'll be warping and testing this out this week anyway, but I thought I'd ask for input and save myself headaches if possible!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm still studying how to read a weaving pattern!!

It made sense at one time, but I've lost it!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Okay, I am not a weaver but it looks like the selvedge goes 2/2 on this. Is that right?
2 'black' then 2 'white'?

So would that make it pretty equal?
That is how it looks to me. 

The selvedge is the 'edges', right? 

Sorry to be a bother, but I am watching your every move here. :teehee:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

MLF here's the quick guide:

The numbers in the grid at the top show the threading, so you'll thread through harnesses 4, 3, 2, 1 in that order. Then the thing on the intersection of the uppper corner is the tieup: so this one has shafts 1 and 2 tied to treadle 1, 1 and 3 tied to treadle 2, etc.

Then down the side is the treadling pattern: basically 1 2 3 4, repeat.

GAM, I think you're right: every side ends with the opposite colour it starts with, so that ought to work, eh?

This is the plain twill draft, and it leaves the selvedges open sometimes.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

... so the brilliant (and Canadian!) weaver Laura Fry suggests doing twill with basketweave selvedges:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

... but I'm kinda going for a less obviously diagonal fabric. It'll be fulled anyway, so the design won't show much.

The diagonal nature of twill gives the fabric good drape though, or so I read, and drape is what I want. 

Now if I can just figure out how to beat gently enough to get a balanced weave, I'll be set.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Maybe, someday, I will get to the point in my weaving education that I can kinda sorta, just maybe once, understand what all of you just said and did!! :stars:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I think it will work out just beautifully.

You better get a good night's rest.
Back to school in the morning.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I learned in one of my books that a good selvedge sometimes is to thread double threads or the last four on each end. So instead of one thread each in each heddle at the end, thread two through. You'll have to measure out eight extra threads to do this.
I am also a fan of the floating warp thread. 
(I did both on some Viking leg bands I wove this spring.  )


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

featherbottoms said:


> Maybe, someday, I will get to the point in my weaving education that I can kinda sorta, just maybe once, understand what all of you just said and did!! :stars:


this makes my head hurt! LOL and I just started to learn to weave!ound:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

For those who are following this Reality Show (is it a comedy? a drama? will I be voted off the island?) ...

Weaving Homeschool will be delayed until later this week. The Boy has final exams, and I am required to chauffeur. And knit while waiting. But tomorrow are the last exams, and then I think we have one day of errands which might be Wednesday or might be later on ... so stay tuned!

Same bat-time, same bat-station!


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

You might want to use a floating selvedge with this, any twill, even broken, leaves a little to be desired edge-wise. Or pack the last four threads a little closer in the reed, but that can backfire depending.....what warp, and what weft (fiber, ply, type all affect how it will weave up). Just like knitting, the dreaded gauge swatch which we all avoid doing, is the key. If it's to be an extensive (more than a yard or two) warp, I'd make up a little sample with the same number of ends per inch on a simple small (3"x4") piece of cardboard for the loom,
and weave using a tapestry needle and a comb to beat in each row, for 3 or so inches. Tie or stitch the ends, remove the sample and wash and dry it; then compare the "before and after" measurements.
Trust me, this will save headaches and possibly re-threading later. Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Thank you Rosepath! From your name I knew right away you must be a weaver. 

I think I'll warp this one up with the floating selvedge and see if I can get the hang of that. It sounds like a useful trick, and I'm early enough in my 'habit forming' that I am hopeful if I start the way I mean to go on, I can adapt from the start to using them. 

I like your sample weaving idea ... much easier than warping up the big loom to see what works and what doesn't, and since I'm such a newbie ALL my warps are trial and (mostly) error at this point!


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

It will be a learning experience every time you put on a new warp, but fun too. I have a friend who has binders (mega-ones) full of weaving drafts and the samples she wove from each one. But of course she's an organized person. Somehow that gene missed me.
Anywho, good luck with the draft and be sure to show us pics, I'm always inspired to see projects taking shape, colors, textures.....happy weaving!


----------

